# Any tyre fitter recommendations that won't mark the alloys in the Glasgow area?



## p3asa

I asked this a few years ago about getting a puncture repaired but never had any reply.

Just wondering if anyone can recommend any tyre fitters in or around Glasgow that take pride in their work and won't just take a crowbar to the alloy?

Last couple of tyres I've had changed, the alloy got quite badly marked when they were changing it.

There must be someone out there that takes a pride in their work?

Cheers.


----------



## Brian1612

Wheel pro scotland for me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LFD

I've used Skidz in Falkirk for a number of tyre swaps and one puncture repair over the last four years or so, with no problems.
The latest visit was a couple of weeks ago when I got them to fit four new tyres on my 19" rims.
I first decided to give them a try because they sold wheel and tyre packages including some rather large and expensive rims for Range Rovers etc. and guessed that they were both competent and careful as a result.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iain3915

rdtyres these guys were good last time I needed tyres changed. They came recommended on other forums.


----------



## cossiecol

Best one I could recommend is in Stirling


----------



## rojer386

Brian1612 said:


> Wheel pro scotland for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just had a look on their website Brian and didn't see anything about tyres changes. I'm assuming that they do of course and are happy for you to supply your own tyres?


----------



## Alan W

I used to use Drivers who were last at St. Georges Cross but they closed down a few years ago, unfortunately. 

Don't know where I'd go now so watching this Thread with interest. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## wish wash

Why do alloys get damaged, is it lack of care, inexperience or cheap machinery.


----------



## Brian1612

rojer386 said:


> Just had a look on their website Brian and didn't see anything about tyres changes. I'm assuming that they do of course and are happy for you to supply your own tyres?


Just give them a call Rojer. I only found out they do it because I was in a while back getting a full wheel refurbishment on an old car of mines and asked the question. No issue taking your own tyres in for change, that's what I did.

Pretty sure they have a new model tyre changing machine which reduces the risk of any damage to the alloy also :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Autotec Port Glasgow. 

I took in 4 winter tyres already fitted to old kia wheels. Winter tyres taken off old kia wheels. Car jacked up, lexus wheels removed, summer tyres removed, winter tyres fitted to lexus wheels, lexus wheels fitted. Kia wheels returned (to be sold), summer tyres returned (to be used in summer).

£25. 

They also do free wheel alignment checks with their hunter system. Seemed like good guys and very good price. Open Saturdays until 6pm and I think they're open Sundays too.


----------



## p3asa

iain3915 said:


> rdtyres these guys were good last time I needed tyres changed. They came recommended on other forums.


Im sure I used them before as they were recommended on another forum and they did a good job although I seem to recall they did nick the wheel ever so slightly but thanks for reminding me.

I've just looked them up on google for their address and see they were wound up last year!!
http://www.heraldscotland.com/announcements/public_notices/notice/52395.RD_TYRES_SPRINGBURN_LIMITED/


----------



## p3asa

wish wash said:


> Why do alloys get damaged, is it lack of care, inexperience or cheap machinery.


I think its just a lack of care to be honest.

If I had the space I would definitely invest in the equipment myself as its not that much for peace of mind. Then just charge mates and family a nominal amount.

I reckon the best place to go to have tyres changed is a wheel refurber as they aren't going to take care refurbing the alloy to then damage it putting the tyre back on. However a couple that I've asked have said no they don't offer that service.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I had a friend who had a tyre place.
Despite being careful, his machine still marked the diamond cut lip as it clamped it securely.
Not a dent, but just a slight haze in the laquer that was visible on unclamping.
He did the next 3 by placing them face down ontop of plastic supports so the clamps gripped the inside lips.
Another danger is if the fitter is brutal using a metal bar to break the bead causing damage around the lips.
When my friend sold up I had to find another fitter.
My new fitter uses a Magamount Smart machine.
Clamps the central part of the alloy with a cloth lined clamp.
Plastic wheel to break the bead.
Automated design means even a rookie can use it.
See it in action here


----------



## S-X-I

Would personally recommend Gerry at RD Tyres.

I have used him for a number of years, the last time being only a few weeks ago so he is definitely still trading.


----------



## Nanoman

Autotec use the Hunter Revolution machine which is about £30k and does the fully automated, damage free clamping & removal. Central clamp, plastic tyre wheel, etc.


----------



## big-daf

p3asa said:


> Im sure I used them before as they were recommended on another forum and they did a good job although I seem to recall they did nick the wheel ever so slightly but thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I've just looked them up on google for their address and see they were wound up last year!!
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/announcements/public_notices/notice/52395.RD_TYRES_SPRINGBURN_LIMITED/


company is still very much open bud,

rdtyres.co.uk 
460 pinkston road
Springburn

:wave::thumb:


----------



## del19_82

Jamie @ Gorbals Tyre Centre. Always looked after my wheels and is a petrolhead so will look after you


----------



## Guest

im not far from you in busby , I used prestige tyres here in busby a few times and they trashed an alloy which they had to pay to get refurbed . would avoid them in my opinion . although others do rate them . looking at where others recommend as im struggling also for a decent fitter


----------



## Eddmeister

Kingsway MOT in EK done both my cars through black circles with no issues

They take you in to inspect the wheels together before fitting and then after fitting to ensure no damage

easy as


----------



## \Rian

Ask the wheel refurb company.

The company who fitted my tyres on my new 3SDM 0.05's fitted for wheel refurbishers, they cant damage the wheels otherwise the end customer would not accept the refurbed wheels.

However some wheel refurn companies fitt their own and understandably they have to do it damage free if they have just refurbished a set of alloys.

Drop few a message


----------

